# Terminal Services Printing Problems/Issues



## FirstH_IT

Windows 2000 Server
Terminal Services Printing Problems/Issues
RDP Client 5.1
Event Log 
Event ID: 1108 - Configuration information for the HP DeskJet 1200C/computername/Session 51 printer could not be restored. 
Event ID: 1106 - The Printer Could not be installed.
Event ID: 1107 - The printer HP DeskJet 1200C/computername/Session 51 could not be deleted. 

OK, now that I've seeded google properly lets get down to business.

I have 3 Servers running win2k server with Terminal Services. 
Each server has between 60 and 80 clients connected to it at any point during the day. The clients are allowed to run 3 programs. A Database entry program, a timeclock program, and MS Word and Excel. The servers in question are Dual 3.0ghz Xeons with 4gb ram. 

Here is the problem : 
2 servers work more or less ok most of the time, but the 3rd server...
when the 3rd server hits 50 users, printing stops working. It will also begin to have problems redirecting local (user) printers to the server. I've combed over microsoft.com, and can not find any information relating to terminal services
and Event ID: 1108. The error that IS documented has something to do with ejecting media, which is clearly not the issue here. I've read the terminal services and printing white paper, and I've come up with a couple of 
possible problems, but since Terminal Services is so poorly documented it's difficult to know for sure. 

1. Information about previous sessions, client settings, and local printers is saved on the client. During subsequent logons, the printer queue is created using this stored information, instead of being re-detected. 

I think this could crash printing if the registry on the client has become corrupted.

2. It says in the 'Windows 2000 Terminal Services Printer Redirection' white paper that a corrupted client side print driver can crash the print driver on the server, which in turn corrupts the memory space of the print spooler, causing printing to break. 

I would follow this line of logic, and begin troubleshooting from here, but the problem of printer redirection/detection is NOT reproduceable with a given client. The event log here is no help either, since it does NOT log the client computer's name. I have not been able to figure out how to diagnose which machine the problem is originating from, and if it is having an effect on redirection/detection of the client's printers who log on after a problematic machine has logged on. 

The chronological order of the problem goes as follows in the event log -
Event ID: 2 - Printer HP LaserJet 8100 Series PCL/BILLING2/Session 36 was created. 
Event ID: 1108 - Configuration information for the HP LaserJet 8100 Series PCL/BILLING2/Session 36 printer could not be restored.
Event ID: 8 - Printer HP LaserJet 8100 Series PCL/BILLING2/Session 36 was purged.
Event ID: 4 - Printer HP LaserJet 8100 Series PCL/BILLING2/Session 36 is pending deletion. 
Event ID: 1106 - The printer could not be installed.
Event ID: 1107 - The printer HP LaserJet 8100 Series PCL/BILLING2/Session 36 could not be deleted. 
Event ID: 3 - Printer HP LaserJet 8100 Series PCL/BILLING2/Session 36 was deleted. 

All of these events happen within the same second, so I am sure they are related. 
After I see these events in the event log, printing has stopped working.

This happens with many different types of printers.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Richg6

*Spooler Problem*

Wotcha,

Might be a bit late but it sounds like it could be a spooler problem to me, try this: http://www.brianmadden.com/content/content.asp?ID=312

HTH

Rich


----------

